# buy live blood worms



## john jay (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi All,

Any one know where i can buy Live blood worm in downtown Toronto.

Thank you


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Check big als, the scarborough store use to sell it not sure of the others.


----------



## meduzza (May 21, 2011)

I bought Live blood worm this shop a few years ago.


Menagerie Pet Shop
549 Parliament Street
Toronto, ON M4X 1P7
(416) 921-4966


----------



## john jay (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanx, Both stores dont carry them anymore


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The Dragon Aquarium in Mississauga does.


----------

